# URGENT: baby turtle died



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

today, my buddy's baby turtle suddenly died... he is upside down on the bottom of the tank..... he had the turtle for a couple months.... the turtle had beeen eating well.... it showed no symptoms or signs of any disease..... and we are not sure why it jus suddenly died...

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It would help to know the TYPE of turtle...

How big was the enclosure? What were tank conditions like? Water? What was the filtration on the tank like? If it was a hard shelled species, was the shell soft? Any signs of injuries or fungus growth? What type of substrate was used in the tank?

Kinda hard to hit the nail on the head when there's no info provided.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

also important, you said he was eating... WHAT was your buddy feeding him?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

it could of just as easily of as drowned, i know it sounds not likely but when u adjust the water level for a turtle that has lived in a lower type of water level it could drown.

J-Rod


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Also, the fact that it was a baby means that it might not have formed properly, and died of natural causes.

Hmm, dont think i worded that very well, but i'm sure you know what I mean!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

check it for leeches, that is the cause of some deaths


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

it was a red-eared slider.... 
the water was kept pretty clean...

i think he had gravel substrate...

and i think he was living in a 5 or 10 gallon tank which is more than enough for the little guy...

i doubt he drowned tho


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

here are two pics... they are not very good quality


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

those pics seem to be screwed up....


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yikes, can we get a full tank shot


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

its my buddies turtle tank, i think he already cleared it all up....


----------

